# Hp Cp Cpop What is your favorite method?



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Which soap making method do you prefer?
HP-hot process, Cp-cold process, CPOP-Cold process oven process, or ???? 

Right now I am into HP. Mostly because I have no choice but to soap in my kitchen and I have to make sure that nothing is left out on the counter that my handicapped brother can get into before the soap has saponified. My brother is a TBI survivor (traumatic brain injury) and it is usually the one thing you caution him not to do that he will do the second my back is turned. I have done CP before and enjoy soaping that way but for now it's HP. I may try CPOP sometime soon but I am on the fence about that.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've done all of them in the past (as well as CPHP ~crockpot HP~, DBHP ~double boiler HP~ DHHP ~direct heat HP~) and vastly prefer CP because I can get it in the mold quickest and forget about it.

CPOP is only a glorified water discount and forced gel. You can get the same affect if you discount water and insulate molds.


----------



## rfay (Apr 9, 2006)

I have tried all of the soaping methods, though I do mostly the HP in the crockpot.
I love doing the CP though if I am wanting to play around a little with swirls etc.

Fay


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It is possible to swirl when doing hp. Look for Byrdi Jean's blog and also her video's on youtube.


----------



## grannypooh (Jun 9, 2015)

I just joined, and was pleased to find other soapers!!

I love the process of doing cold process soaps...I had a little shop, however I only get to make it when I have time now.

I love to daydream, so I guess that's why I love cold process...


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

NG, you could try the CPOP, or just do regular CP & "hide" it in the cold oven.

I like Cp, as it is 1 step, and done, and I get better swirls and coloring with it, although HP does make a wonderful soap too. I just have a harder time getting it smooth in the mold with HP.


----------

